# ice pearl paint jobs



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm looking into painting my car white ice pearl and want to see some other peoples ice pearl paint jobs regardless of the color.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...561915&hl=pearl


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...485972&hl=pearl


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=451889&hl=


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

spray out i did while back... black base, red and white ice pearl, candy magenta oer that....


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

think i had too much to drink... everything is blurry :around:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 28 2011, 07:46 AM~19721140
> *think i had too much to drink... everything is blurry  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 28 2011, 07:46 AM~19721140
> *think i had too much to drink... everything is blurry  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS 63 WE DID IS ICE PEARLED, OVER A PEWTER.. THE PINSTRIPE IS PEWTER WITHOUT THE ICEPEARL... SORRY IT WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER IN THE SUN... :happysad:


----------



## jtek (Jul 11, 2009)

That looks sick


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jtek_@Jan 28 2011, 12:39 PM~19722997
> *That looks sick
> *


THANKS... TRY THE TEST PANELS, BUT HONESTLY IT IS A GREAT ACCENT TO ANY PAINT JOB... IN OUR OPINION... :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, KAKALAK
WHAT'S UP BROTHER KAK...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Some random white base, lol.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

The HOK white ice pearl takes on the color of the base behind it for the most part and adds a lil silver touch to it.


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 28 2011, 09:37 PM~19726758
> *Some random white base, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 29 2011, 12:12 AM~19726552
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dreamwork Customs, KAKALAK
> WHAT'S UP BROTHER KAK...
> *


just looking for Ideas :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Jan 28 2011, 10:06 PM~19726994
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Jan 28 2011, 09:57 PM~19726918
> *The HOK white ice pearl takes on the color of the base behind it for the most part and adds a lil silver touch to it.
> *


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=481763&st=380


----------

